# Table Saw Recommendations



## Sherif (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey guys,

Am planning for a table saw for small hobby projects. However, even though I am a hobbyst, I was recommended a cabinet ts, over a jobsite or contractor saw.

I was recommended the Porter cable PCB270TS or Ridgid R4512.

Do you guys recommend anything else?

Budget and space is not a concern. I am looking for the best versatility (easily adjustable trunnions, acceptance of dado blades/long arbor, ease of changing blade, acceptance of zero clearance throats, and such important mods/enhancements...etc).

Thank you guys so much,
Sherif


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Sherif - If you've got 220v available in your shop, a 3hp cabinet saw offers substantially more saw than any hybrid. A new cabinet saw starts at ~ $1300 delivered for a Grizzly G1023RL. See my recent post here for comparison pics.

The R4512 and nearly identical Craftsman 21833 are both getting pretty good reviews from owners. Both have stamped steel wings, table mounted trunnions, and aluminum fences. I would skip the PCB270TS...it has a plastic elevation gear that should be metal, and there are at least two viable alternatives in the same price range.


----------



## GWEE (Aug 30, 2009)

I have a Ridgid 3650 and I love it...


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

GWEE said:


> I have a Ridgid 3650 and I love it...


In case the OP doesn't know, the 3650 was discontinued nearly 4 years ago and is no longer available as a new saw....used only.


----------



## GWEE (Aug 30, 2009)

Yes sorry but I'm sure the new model is just as nice.


----------



## Sherif (Sep 6, 2011)

Thank you all.
Knotscott- Thank you, I think I am heading for the craftsman 21833, just wanted to ask you, doesn't this cast iron top ever get warped or rusted? 

Thanks again,
Sherof


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Sherif said:


> Thank you all.
> Knotscott- Thank you, I think I am heading for the craftsman 21833, just wanted to ask you, doesn't this cast iron top ever get warped or rusted?
> 
> Thanks again,
> Sherof


Warped - rarely enough to effect cuts....return it if it has severe warpage.

Rust - definitely, so you'll want to take precautions to slow it down and maintain it. I like to use a light coat of Boeshield T-9 rust preventer buffed dry, then follow with one or two coats of Johnson's paste wax or comparable (don't use car wax..it contains silicone which can wreak havoc on your finishes).

The 21833 is pretty much identical to the R4512. Sometimes Home Depot will accept a 20% Harbor Freight coupon, and the R4512 is eligible for their Lifetime Service Agreement...whichever deal makes the most sense to you. Align well and put a good blade on it (save the stock blade for high risk non-critical cuts). :thumbsup:


----------



## Sherif (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi knotscott,
I am almost decided now between the Ridgid or the craftsman, however, I appreciate your views on a contractor saw by Saw stop brand in the below link:

http://www.sawstop.com/products/compare/

Aside from their weird safety feature, how versatile is it, in your opinion?

Thank you,
Sherif


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

oops...double post


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Sherif said:


> Hi knotscott,
> I am almost decided now between the Ridgid or the craftsman, however, I appreciate your views on a contractor saw by Saw stop brand in the below link:
> 
> http://www.sawstop.com/products/compare/
> ...


I'd expect opinions to vary a lot on this one. The SS contractor saw is a well built, very expensive version of that type of saw, but as saws go, it's still a contractor saw....as versatile as any other with similar drawbacks of a contractor saw with an outboard motor. You're basically paying for the safety device, which means different things to different people and is hard to put a price tag on...it works, and prevents severe amputations. I don't think it's the best saw for the money though...you can buy a very fine 3hp industrial cabinet saw for the price of the SS contractor saw. Their entry level contractor saw has stamped steel wings and a lame fence....upgrades add a few hundred dollars to the equation. If you want the safety device, this is the least expensive option, and only you can make that choice.


----------



## Sherif (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi Knotscott- In reviewing your other post you mentioned above, I can see that you have a special preferrance for the Grizzly G1023. You mentioned they hold their alignment better than other saws. Do you mean the model specifically or you prefer the brand owverall over other brands? Would you please share with me your thoughts on this. Also, yesterday I saw some negative reviews about the craftsman on their own website, so this also encouraged me to repost here (they come with bent trunnions, very hard to allign...etc )

Sorry Bro to get over this again, but you know I am living in Kuwait, and whichever saw I will get, I will have to order it from a US online store, then ship it to Kuwait, a big headache and shipping expenses, so I really need to make the right decision before taking this serious move. Regarding what you said about stretching a budget to a better saw, I fully agree with you.


----------



## Lecorbu (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi Sherif,

If you are tight on space and have a good budget I would whole heartily recommend a festool circular saw system (whole system is about 1500)...a saw, dust extractor, andmulti-function table. I used this system for four years and am very happy with it's ease of use and extremely precise results. In fact, if set up with care, The festool rivals my Delta Unisaw for some cuts.. It's also highly portable and the machines' are very well made. here is a link if you want to check them out: http://www.festoolusa.com/products/.../ts-55-eq-plunge-cut-circular-saw-561432.html

Cheers, Kevin


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Sherif said:


> Hi Knotscott- In reviewing your other post you mentioned above, I can see that you have a special preferrance for the Grizzly G1023. You mentioned they hold their alignment better than other saws. Do you mean the model specifically or you prefer the brand owverall over other brands? Would you please share with me your thoughts on this. Also, yesterday I saw some negative reviews about the craftsman on their own website, so this also encouraged me to repost here (they come with bent trunnions, very hard to allign...etc )
> 
> Sorry Bro to get over this again, but you know I am living in Kuwait, and whichever saw I will get, I will have to order it from a US online store, then ship it to Kuwait, a big headache and shipping expenses, so I really need to make the right decision before taking this serious move. Regarding what you said about stretching a budget to a better saw, I fully agree with you.


I really have no special preference for the Griz 1023, but do think it's one of the better values on the market....just my opinion. It's < $1300 delivered in the US, which isn't much more than many 1-3/4hp hybrid saws (Jet 708482K, Craftsman 22116, GI 50-240GT, etc), and even some contractor saws (PM64a), but is a more substantial saw IMO. The Griz is a 3hp industrial style cabinet saw....that style of saw is easier to align and holds alignment better than most contractor style saws or hybrid saws. Jet, Delta, Powermatic, General International, General, Shop Fox, and Steel City all offer industrial cabinet saws that are good saws, and have a similar design and mass as the Griz 1023RL. 

The Craftsman 21833 and 22116 saws are fairly decent deals when on sale IMO, but neither of these saws are the same type as the Grizzly G1023RL. If those saws suit your needs, I wouldn't pay too much attention to a negative review or two....any problems that are documented by one owner don't necessarily apply to any others. People are more likely to post a complaint than kudos....I also don't believe Sears has any requirements on people who post, so there's no way to know how legit any claims are. The 21833 and 22116 are getting largely good reviews by owners...that doesn't mean all are 100% perfect...none are. The 21833 is made by Dayton and is essentially the same as the Ridgid R4512...it's a modern hybrid style contractor saw with table mounted trunnions, riving knife, internally mounted belt drive 1-1/2hp induction motor, steel wings, mobile base, and an aluminum fence. The 22116 is made by Steel City and is essentially the same as the Steel City 35930....those are both granite top hybrid saws with cabinet mounted trunnions, full enclosures, riving knife, 1-3/4hp internally mounted belt drive induction motors, Biese style fence, etc. Both are lighter duty saws than the Grizzly and other 3hp industrial style saws. 

As always, what's "best" really depends on the indivual's sitatuation and needs. I know nothing about what's available in Kuwait, or the complications of having a saw shipped there from the USA.


----------



## Lecorbu (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi, Guys.....as a side note...I do not buy any machines made in china.
Only countries that appreciate craftsmanship: USA(well at least did at one time), Germany, Japan, etc.

I just finished a complete Restoration of a 34-804 Unisaw (100% made in usa) 3ph 5hp saw. Was a ton of work, and plan to post
Full Pictures in the next couple of months.

cheers,Kevin


----------



## Sherif (Sep 6, 2011)

Thank you very much, bro.


----------



## Sherif (Sep 6, 2011)

Thank you Lecorbu


----------



## Dave K (Dec 19, 2011)

I have a R4512 from HD which replaced a 25 year old Rockwell. 

The fence I have found to be very accurate. Almost no need to measure at the back and front of fence...but I do. I find for my projects it is a very good table saw. More solid than a Craftsman IMO. I especially like the dust chute to hook up my dust collector and the wheel assembly to make it easy to move around. With a sharp blade I have had NP cutting through 2" oak. Also rather quite. Hope this helps.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Dave K said:


> I have a R4512 from HD which replaced a 25 year old Rockwell. ... I find for my projects it is a very good table saw. *More solid than a Craftsman IMO*. ...


...?


----------

